# First kayak fishing trip of the year



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, I cant believe 2013 is already 23 days old and I am just now wetting a line.

With the nice weather today, yakntat and I decided to hit the Gulf looking for flounder and triggers. No legal triggers found but we managed to bring up five decent flatties between the two of us.

My first drop of 2013 yielded a nice red snapper that would have qualified for KW trophy fish points. Surprisingly I caught more flounder then snapper this trip. YnT managed a couple trophy ARS as well.

On the way in we were greeted by a pod of very small, two toned dolphin, a kind I have never seen from the yak before, who loved swimming our bows for a awhile. 

Paradise has truly been found.

Hopefully YnT will be around soon to post up some pics and a vid of the dolphins.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome JD.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Team Primus getting warmed up!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ginzu said:


> Team Primus getting warmed up!


Its going to be on like donkey kong in a week from tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you got out and good job on the mini 'buts

Most likely Dusky Dolphins you saw. They max out at around 7' and are generally found further offshore and often moving pretty quick.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Man the gulf has been so nice this week I almost had to pull out the yak and put up the rifle. But hunting season will be over soon and ill be back out there. Good deal on the flatties guys


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> On the way in we were greeted by a pod of very small, two toned dolphin, a kind I have never seen from the yak before, who loved swimming our bows for a awhile.


What kind of dolphins were they? This looks like a decent guide:

http://dolphins-and-more.com/what-are-the-32-types-of-dolphins.html


----------



## Sunjammers (Jan 23, 2013)

SHHH don't let the fish know Kayak Wars is about to start they will get lock jaw!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Lets do it :boxing:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

anyone need an extra pair of teammates?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Glad you got out and good job on the mini 'buts
> 
> Most likely Dusky Dolphins you saw. They max out at around 7' and are generally found further offshore and often moving pretty quick.


I got a couple mixed up. Pull up a pic of Clymenes dolphin. That's the ones I see offshore a lot


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Sunjammers said:


> SHHH don't let the fish know Kayak Wars is about to start they will get lock jaw!


Don't jinx us


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> I got a couple mixed up. Pull up a pic of Clymenes dolphin. That's the ones I see offshore a lot


I think that may be the species. They were small, maybe five feet or so. Here is a video shot by yakntat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, that's Clymenes dolphin. The white "cap" on the snout is a giveaway.

Good video, cool stuff


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Really cool video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

This was a way cool experience. JD, the dolphins told me they liked the PA better than the outback, but they didn't want to tell you and hurt your feelings. What a great day!!!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Great job as always fellers. The VIBE IS ALIVE!


----------

